# Biggest dang bird I ever saw!



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 13, 2004)

I thought this one done got me!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.






Nothing like a quite peaceful afternoon in the deer stand.....The only problem was that there was a major military move this afternoon and I was right in the path.  I bet 50 choppers flew over me this evening.


----------



## Todd E (Dec 13, 2004)

Flinger,

They've been at it all evening and night, too. I assume you were on your farm. Our house is on the fringe of the flight pattern into and out of Athens Ben Epps Airport. I don't know if it's exercises or folks shipping out, but they have been active all evening.


----------



## gabowman (Dec 13, 2004)

Flinger,
]
Hope you didnt get your hunt messed up from it but I'd trade an afternoon's hunt to see a few of those whirlybirds again. The military used to have a flyzone thru here years ago but dont see anything of them anymore. I think they are pretty kewl.   

GB


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 14, 2004)

Naw, I kinda enjoyed having something to watch other than the 20+ mph winds.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2004)

Now we know what has been creating these winds!

Jim


----------



## leo (Dec 14, 2004)

*Did this one come by AF*

This one would get my attention specially if I had been dozing and it came in low   

leo


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 14, 2004)

You got that right! :speechles


----------



## Loafy (Dec 14, 2004)

Its been several years back but I got buzzed by an A10 Warthog in Truetlin county.

He came through barely over the tree tops and scared the blue blazes out of me. Needless to say, it was awesome.


----------

